# I need Irish spirits and demons



## Devora (Sep 23, 2016)

I'm trying to write a story about a protective spirit, in the form of a man, coming to the aide of another man who is tormented by demons and evil spirits because of a curse.

There's very few things i know in Irish Mythology.

Any info is appreciated.


----------



## Ireth (Sep 23, 2016)

The first thing that came to mind are the Fair Folk/Fae/Fey of Irish myth, and those come in many forms both wicked and benign. Many Fae will protect a mortal they find interesting enough, or someone they owe a life-debt to. Conversely, many Fae will also torment mortals for sheer amusement. These could be Daoine Sidhe, Pooka, Kelpies, goblins or hobgoblins, or any number of other kiths. Maybe the protective Fae has a personal grudge against one of the wicked spirits, and that's why he saves the mortal.


----------



## Mythical Traveller (Sep 24, 2016)

If you are looking for scary Irish spirits, you can't go wrong with the Banshee, with her blood-curdling wail that warns that someone is about to die.


----------



## Devora (Sep 24, 2016)

I need an evil spirit that haunts its victim and steals its soul. Any irish ones?


----------



## ChasingSuns (Sep 27, 2016)

Perhaps the Sluagh would fit into this scenario. Other entities Irish that come to mind in general are the Dullahan, the banshee, and the puca.


----------

